# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  LG module update - Added MAC repair on lot of models, general bugfixes

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool LG module* *Update: v**13.86.1153  * *18/**May/2017*  ** *
Added MAC Repair to the following models:*  LG-AS992LG-D300FLG-D300GLG-D610TRLG-F400KLG-F500SLG-F650KLG-F650LLG-F700KLG-F700SLG-H731LG-H820PRLG-H831LG-H850LG-H850ARLG-H850TRLG-H858LG-H860LG-H915LG-H918LG-H960ALG-H961ANLG-H990LG-H990DSLG-H990NLG-K330LG-K350FLG-LS991LG-LS992LG-LS997LG-MS330LG-RS988LG-US996LG-VS988 *
Bugfixes:*  Major improvements in Download mode communication.Fixed   common issue with new models, where Remove FRP showed success, but the   lock was not removed. It will correctly show an error now. (new FRP   solution for these phones coming soon)   * More information about the LG functions here:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
__________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

